# Thermoelectric paint



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Just came across this on Facebook.

http://phys.org/news/2016-11-thermoelectric-enables-walls-electricity.html


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

With a recommended 842 degree F baking for sintering the bismuth telluride, I doubt if this will be used in the residential market anytime soon. But it does show how coatings are developing.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool. Kind of like the super secret military paint for certain types of tanks and military installations. Can withstand a lot of abuse before breaking down. Even trying to develop changeable camo paint. That would be cool to see.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

CApainter said:


> With a recommended 842 degree F baking for sintering the bismuth telluride, I doubt if this will be used in the residential market anytime soon. But it does show how coatings are developing.


Can't we just crank the heat?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

So it's a Peltier device that you paint on? I can see the possibilities for roof and wall panels. I assume that it's like conventional Peltier plates, so it can be reversed to heat or cool.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> So it's a Peltier device that you paint on? I can see the possibilities for roof and wall panels. I assume that it's like conventional Peltier plates, so it can be reversed to heat or cool.


This is interesting because it helps me to understand a thermocouple better.

So, does heat create a molecular polarity between the dissimilar metals, thus producing voltage?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> This is interesting because it helps me to understand a thermocouple better.
> 
> So, does heat create a molecular polarity between the dissimilar metals, thus producing voltage?


Pretty much. Almost like a solar cell, but using a temperature difference. The big difference is that it works in reverse as well. It can use a temperature difference to generate electricity or use electricity to great a hot surface and a cold surface.

Two common devices that use the principle are the thermoelectric coolers that will run off the electrical system in cars and the Eco fans that use heat to power a fan.


----------

